# This pen is a little corney



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Just a quick corn cob pen I finished this morning. I have been wanting to do one for the experience if no other reason. I was not as happy as I hoped with the outcome and dressed a Seirra kit with it long enough to get a quick shot. I will try again later down the road and hope for a better outcome, the final product came out a little even though the outside was smooth and shiney. The wife grabbed it up and said she liked it so I guess it will be hers.

This may be the last pen I post for a while as it is time to move on to other projects now both on and off the lathe. I still want to do an antler/riffle shell pen at some point, but it will have to wait.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Another beauty Bob, why stop now that you're on a roll.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey Bob, i really like the pen, not sure why you didnt like the way it turned out, but im no turner. 
i do sincerely hope that no corn was injured in the making of this pen. we need all the corn we can get in south georgia. naaaaahhh, not fuel, moonshine! lol


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice pen, Bob.
Ain't progress grand? I remember when we used those (cobs) in the out house. They've come a long way baby!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

George I think Bob stole my corn cob out of my glove box. Now what am I going to do in case of a emergency.

Great looking pen Bob. Well done.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Corn cob pens! What's next? I can remember when we made pipes out of them. BUT, your pens is a nice addition to the ones you have already made.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good morning Bob, I like the pen, multi purpose you can't write with it you can smoke it or you could_______, well you know.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh yes, this is one of those pen designs that you can have all kinds of "corney" fun with 

Thanks for the nice comments on it guys.


----------

